# Envy Valeting Midnight Purple with Dodo Purple Haze..what else?



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Last year I did this car and today I went back to revisit the beast
Since I last saw it there had been many changes, not least the colour. Post re-spray some wet sanding had taken place for orange peel (not by me) and the owner was not happy with the finish.
On top of a "normal" protection detail could I please make the bonnet better for a show appearance this weekend...no pressure! Paint corrrection with pressure more like
Some befores:








Wheel soaking with AS smart wheels








Looks ok from a distance
















But with the brinkmann....
































So after the car had the wheels cleaned, body soaked with TFR, rinsed then washed and dried it was time to get out the PC and wetsand the affected areas to look like this. Notice how the lack of reflections make it look like the Brinkmann had gone flat!








At this point it was time to try out my new bottle of MarkV Mystique. Initially I started with the Metabo and a finishing pad, but this prooved too soft and I changed the pad for a Megs Polishing pad. Worked the polish at speed 1 to spread, the speed 2.5 til clear then finished off as speed 1. This looked pretty amazing but I then used Menz FF on the finishing pad to further refine the finish to look like this. (1st pic worked on RHS, but left untouched)








Finished pic








Much better but under close scrutiny some rds remain.
This process was repeated for the whole bonnet, though some sections required 2 hits with Mystique.
The rest of the car was PC'd with LPL and a polishing pad. Tyres were dressed, glass cleansed, tail pipes polished etc.
LSP today had to be Dodo Juice Purple Haze, and here she is in all her glory!








































































































































and finally










Hoping for bright sunshine tomorrow so the owner can get some flake pics and see the car in its full of Cadburys goodness Dairy Milk Midnight Purple!

Please excuse the lack of jabber in this write up I'm shattered

Tim


----------



## HOLLY (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks awesome Tim! Go get some sleep


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Not a big fan of Skylines.........but in that colour and with the great finish i could change my mind, nice work on the bonnet Tim :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice job on a stunning colour. Look forward to the flake pics if you get them.

Why do you have your company name on your Brinkmann??? or do you have a light fingered helper sometimes:lol:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome turn around excellent reflections :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice work Tim, Love the colour. How do you find wet sanding with the pc? Did you get many pig tails????


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Race Valeting said:


> Nice work Tim, Love the colour. How do you find wet sanding with the pc? Did you get many pig tails????


Nope had spray in one hand and PC in the other to make sure it stayed sopping all the time.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Nice job on a stunning colour. Look forward to the flake pics if you get them.
> 
> Why do you have your company name on your Brinkmann??? or do you have a light fingered helper sometimes:lol:


Cheers Marc!
Have been at shows where all the gear gets muddled together and I like to get my stuff back at the end...as you'll find out at your meet!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Not a big fan of Skylines.........but in that colour and with the great finish i could change my mind, nice work on the bonnet Tim :thumb:


Thanks mate Hope for sunshine tomorrow. Rich (the owner has a great bonnet pic..will try to copy and paste it in)..here ya go!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Cheers Marc!
> Have been at shows where all the gear gets muddled together and I like to get my stuff back at the end...as you'll find out at your meet!


Can i borrow your pen


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^see, now your thinking! Hands off my MarkV its good, very good!


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Very Very nice mate 

Lovely job


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice work, its a great colour


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work mate as always.:thumb:


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice work there Tim :thumb: . Bet Rich was happy, hope you reminded him to leave the detailing to you next time and stick to the spanners .


Steve


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

:thumb: :thumb: excellent!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

P2P said:


> Nice work there Tim :thumb: . Bet Rich was happy, hope you reminded him to leave the detailing to you next time and stick to the spanners .
> 
> Steve


Cheers Steve! He did a lawnmower repair whilst I was there:lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice...loving the color:thumb:


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> He did a lawnmower repair whilst I was there:lol:


:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho Did you run for cover when he started it up after? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lotta blue smoke I must say! Lawnmowerman


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

thats a beutifull colour looks pretty close to purple on a mk3 golf highline


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely detail Tim 

The more and more i think about it....the more i need a skyline in my life!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

its so pretty, very nice chap :thumb: 

Baz


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome car. great finish


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

very nice job loving the color and what a finish should look great in the sun


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. I hope he got some pics yesterday as it was very sunny here and he's not too far away!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great mate, love that colour


----------



## RnRollie (Apr 16, 2008)

:thumb:  
nice job


PS was it a repair of 200 BHP /low profile tyres lawnmower ?


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work Tim


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a gorgeous colour. Brilliant job :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great Work Tim:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Love that colour and awsome work on it


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work! The car looks awesome in that colour!:thumb:


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

One of my all-time fave car colours. The reflection shots look superb. I wouldn't say no to an R33 GT-R in that colour.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Cheers Steve! He did a lawnmower repair whilst I was there:lol:


and ended up putting his blade on upside down

Needs must with the paint , the finish being a respray isnt that great in places , lots of flaws, the bonnet was a mass of orange peel and although there are scratches it still looks better than it did before i messed with it

Went to a show on Sunday and the heavens opened , driving out of a waterlogged muddy field did little for the work Tim did but i jet-washed the mud from the arches and washed it before putting it away and have given it a quick going over in my garage ready for another show this weekend

So I will be taking some decent pics but in the meantime heres a couple from last year with the sun on it


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Hello Mr F and welcome and contrats on the 1st post! Another forum, another password:lol: 
Shame about the rain on Sunday, but the weathers _supposed_ to be good Thursday so you can take me for an arty spin up the downs
Lawnmower blade upside down:doublesho Bet it holds it to the ground well 
See you soon mate...

Tim


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Only you could put the blade on upside down.. :lol: classic...

Love the way Midnight Purple flake pings in the sun, thats why i chose mine in that colour. 

See you Sunday Rich. :thumb: 


Steve


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome colour! :thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Seeing as Tim is actually busy detailing my wife's Skoda today we had to move the Skyline out of the garage and park it on the drive

Luckily the sun came out


----------



## Ade25 (Nov 2, 2007)

Loveley finish just love that colour


----------

